# My new TCR Composite



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Just got this back from being built up.
Size Med Giant TCR compsite frame & forks.
Got a great deal on this (£499 from a shop in Belfast).
Also got a new pair of Shimano 7801 SL wheels,new Fizik Arione saddle, new FSA K force lite post and a new pair of Conti GP400S tyres.
Everything else was off my previous bike.
Not ridden it yet, but I'm really pleased with how it looks.
I've always liked Giants, and the bargain price for the frame was too good to turn down.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks hawt. Those Shimano wheels look great with the rest of the setup


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Lovely. I've been offered the frame/fork/stem from one of the yellow ones from that year
and I'm sorely tempted. That's a hot looking bike - the wheels go with it beautifully.

How does it ride?


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. If the frame is a reasonable price, I'd snap it up.
Look at the reviews for Giant TCR composite bikes/frames on this site, you'll see that they are nearly all positive.
As for mine, I haven't had chance to ride it yet. Hopefully this weekend will see me out for the first time. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------

